# Mushrooms growing in substrate



## marydd (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello all! I found this mushroom looking thing in my tegu's cage. Does this happen to anyone else? Should I be worried? Or can I just pick them out when I see them. Not sure what kind. I use a coco fiber (from the pet store) and sand blend.


----------



## sage (Oct 13, 2014)

Idk if you should be worried but I grew mushrooms for a few years and they grow excellent in the coir and 70-100 percent humidity is ideal for mushrooms. All it takes is a few spores and they can grow in a month or less, but I've never had this issue in any of my reptile cages


----------



## Josh (Oct 13, 2014)

Never had this issue either. Are you sure it's a mushroom? Try changing out the substrate. Drying out what is in there now. If it's clean it should be reusable...


----------



## marydd (Oct 16, 2014)

I had mushrooms grow in my mangrove monitor cage too. It's just such a pain to change the substrate and pricey.


----------



## triasbhai (Aug 23, 2021)

marydd said:


> I had mushrooms grow in my mangrove monitor cage too. It's just such a pain to change the substrate and pricey.


What you recommend to stay budget-friendly, I also want to start mushroom growing and looking to learn before starting and getting mushroom spores,


----------

